# Snow yesterday?



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Did you get hit by the massive storm yesterday? How much snow did you get?

The Weather Channel or one of our local stations said Montpelier got 30", which must be close to a record for a single storm for us.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

We got it on Tuesday in Chicago. With the high winds it made for a very messy day. About 10 inches where I lived.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

NW Indiana got eight to 10 inches, 12 to 14 if you live in the snow belt along the South, Southeastern end of the lake...I do! But, what a great adventure...I had three little helpers (grandkids), all below the age of five, to assist me with the snow removal! Papa lost the snow fight?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

We got about 6 inches in Lansing, MI.

A few schools were closed, but all but one of as at work made it in on time.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Only about 5" in St. Louis.  
We're supposed to get more today, although we seem to get more ice than snow. 
My relatives in Illinois got 16".


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> Did you get hit by the massive storm yesterday? How much snow did you get?
> 
> The Weather Channel or one of our local stations said Montpelier got 30", which must be close to a record for a single storm for us.


We got what appears to be over 2 feet in Essex Jct and of course this is the day my snowblower decided to die! Fun shoveling through an almost 6 foot high well packed snow bank left in front of my driveway by the happy snowplow driver. (At least I did clear it out once last night while the snow blower was still working) !

MichaelS


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Should be nearly 70 here today


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

Not much snow here -- maybe half an inch -- but it's covered by three inches of frozen rain. It's easier to move than snow but feels like you're walking through sand or a giant Slurpee. 

Happy to say that the wind chill these last couple of days is reminiscent of Chicago or Cleveland.  

Now it's all frozen over, which is making it much harder to get around (and those of us in Washington who are familiar with snow and ice are vastly outnumbered by the ones who aren't, so things slow down).


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Should be nearly 70 here today


Yeah, but when its 118 degrees there, we will be a comfortable 75-80 here, (I know its a dry heat, but it does not matter much above 100), plus we have maple syrup. You can't make that from a cactus.


----------



## rgiesen (Jan 12, 2006)

2 - 3 inches of snow and about 4 inches of sleet in Eaton Pa


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

MichaelS said:


> Yeah, but when its 118 degrees there, we will be a comfortable 75-80 here, (*I know its a dry heat,* but it does not matter much above 100), plus we have maple syrup. You can't make that from a cactus.


So is an oven.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

MichaelS said:


> Yeah, but when its 118 degrees there, we will be a comfortable 75-80 here, (I know its a dry heat, but it does not matter much above 100), plus we have maple syrup. You can't make that from a cactus.


Aye, but you should try prickly pear jam or margaritas 

Yup, the hot weather here sucks, no two ways about it. However, it seemed a good part of the country has baked the last two summers....I mean, more heat deaths have happened in Chicago in the last three years than here!


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Doctor B said:


> Not much snow here -- maybe half an inch -- but it's covered by three inches of frozen rain. It's easier to move than snow but feels like you're walking through sand or a giant Slurpee.


Not any more. It's turned to sheets of hard slick ice.


----------



## ejm827 (Feb 15, 2007)

About 10 inches or so here in the City of Buffalo


----------

